# Creating my own sublimation blanks



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I saw some neat products at the Long Beach show and want to know if anyone here has tried to create their own sublimation blanks for non-garment products. 

I found this site http://www.goosehanger.com/index.html 

Any thoughts on this and how well it works?


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Monster Coat has been around a couple years. I have heard good things about it and pressed a few items that were coated with it. It seems to work best on porous surfaces. Shawn Goodyeard is your contact with them. He should be able to tell you if they have tested on your substrate and offer some advice.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have yet to find ANY DIY coating for sublimation that really works well...so far all I have seen seems to look like what it is...application by non professionals...I just would not touch it..but then my IQ and logic are suspect as I passed on buying Xerox stock many years ago...bought GM instead!


----------

